# New here what do you guys think cheating or no?



## 20yearsmarried (Dec 22, 2015)

New here.... well not exactly I’ve been lurking for years......so a Little background on me... married for 24 years have 2 kids, house,cats dogs etc. my husband has always been a flirt.,.. I’ve caught him a few times flirting with people I know or online. I’ve never caught him cheating ( so far). So we both work together he’s a barber and I’m a cosmetologist. So on IG I have a couple of clients that start following his page and he will follow some of my clients back because some of them bring their kids in. So a couple
Of months ago I got this new client who is in her early 30’s and married... I noticed she started following my husband and he started following her too.,,,, so this Monday I was looking at her IG and her provocative pictures my husband liked,,,, but the ones with her kids or husband he didn’t like?? So I confronted him about him liking her pictures..... the next day she’s not on my IG followers anymore I checked
His phone to see if she was still following him and she vanished.,,,could there had been something going on and he told
her I was confronting him about the likes on her picture and that’s why she vanished on IG? What do you guys think?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

I think you need to keep your eyes open. If he has and iPhone go into Screen-time under the general settings see what apps he is using the most. It's hard to be married to someone who seems to be always testing looking for something new.

This seems timely


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I think that there is no way to know what he's been up to based on what your posted. Well except that he was clearly liking her provocative images which is not appropriate for a married man.

One thing that sort of points to him at least openly flirting with her and her knowing it is that he told her about your confronting him about it. That implies that they are talking.

Have you checked the bill for his cell phone? See if there are a lot of calls to/from her number.

She's married and yet has provocative image in IG (Instagram?)… how provocative are these photos?

Unfortunately you did what a lot of people do.. they confront as soon as they find something that seems off. So then their spouse denies it.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Solely from your information, @20yearsmarried ~ I'd have to say "inconclusive, at best!"

Never confront until such time that you have the bill of goods on him! A ***** in his armor will likely appear whenever he lets his guard down!

Remain quiet, be patient and just keep thoroughly investigating! To advertise your mistrust will only send him undercover and treating you like the proverbial mushroom: "Keeping you in the dark and habitually feeding you a ton of crap!"*


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

Stop confronting. That alerts him. He will get better at hiding.

Start digging. Cell phone bills, screen time to start. Many people here can give better advice.

Here we often find that if you suspect something is going on, chances are there is. The motto here is “trust your gut”

The simple fact that he is liking provocative photos is not appropriate and gives a clue. 
Sure, a man can look, even fantasize. But alerting the other party to your desire is a no no. It invites connection.

I have to ask. 24 years married, hows your intimate life? Do you go on dates, do new things together?


----------

